# Saying Good-Bye To My Electro-Chron



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

One of my early electric watch purchases was the Wittnauer Electro-Chron pictured below. It languished in a storage case for quite some time until I came across Silver Hawk's wonderful web site. Then, after Martin Scriblerus bought one of my electric watches on eBay, we struck up an extended e-mail conversation, and he convinced me to have Silver Hawk put my Electro-Chron in good working order. And Silver Hawk did just that, after M.S. personally delivered the watch to him on a visit to the UK.

Now, after a few weeks of stalling, I have listed that Electro-Chron for sale here at the Watch Forum. An eBay listing will begin on Sunday. I am mentioning this here because readers of this forum might be interested in the watch, and I will be selling two other models later.

This has been a tough call to make, but I have decided to focus my collection on Hamiltons, both electric and mechanical models.

So, here are some photos of the watch, in tribute to Silver Hawk's fine work and with thanks to M.S. for making it happen.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

It sure looks like a nice one John.

I do understand wanting to focus, but I just can't resist these ones (of course I DO have about 15 of them it seems).

Good luck with it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> It sure looks like a nice one John.
> 
> I do understand wanting to focus, but I just can't resist these ones (of course I DO have about 15 of them it seems).
> 
> Good luck with it.


Nice to hear from you Dave I thought you had gone on a long vacation. :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I foolishly sold mine but was fortunate to pick this up at a bargain price and all that was wrong with it was a broken stem which was quickly fixed by the Brighton wizz kid.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope that there are some really big boots around your house because I suspect that there will come a time that you'll be kicking yourself for selling this watch!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> of course I DO have about 15 of them it seems


..including some very rare black dialled ones if I remember correctly.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > It sure looks like a nice one John.
> ...


Ken:

Yes, I am still alive, but an absolutely snowed under. I hope to make some meaningful posts after June is done.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > of course I DO have about 15 of them it seems
> ...


Guilty as charged. I did sell one of them (the blacked dialed ones), but still have two. I was going to sell one to John, but I guess he won't be needing it now!

Remember I have the skeletonized dial one as well.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice and good luck with the sale  , i like these alot but they are becoming very expensive  , as an offnote does anyone know where you can buy unusual handsets like on this but for a 2824 movements? i'd like a handset like this on my 16bb.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

$400 not a bad price for it about the same as I got for mine when I sold it, I thought it might have fetched more than that as it was at that price for several days.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> $400 not a bad price for it about the same as I got for mine when I sold it, I thought it might have fetched more than that as it was at that price for several days.


Can't complain. I wasn't looking to make a killing on it.

There are two more to dispose of, pictured below. They will be listed soon.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I did sell one of them (the blacked dialed ones), but still have two. I was going to sell one to John, but I guess he won't be needing it now!


Don't jump to conclusions, Dave! If I were to have one Electro-Chron for my collection it would be one with a black dial.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Sisyphus said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I did sell one of them (the blacked dialed ones), but still have two. I was going to sell one to John, but I guess he won't be needing it now!
> ...


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Ted said:


> Sisyphus said:
> 
> 
> > martinus_scriblerus said:
> ...


----------

